# New Additions To The Collection - Seagull And Dongfeng



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'd like to present You my freshly arrived:

1. Seagull



















2. Dongfeng with white dial and "Serve the people" inscription in red



















3. Dongfeng with black dial and the same inscription










And both Dongfeng brothers black & white










They look like new, probably are not NOS, but recently assembled.

The movements are the same - ST5A, keep very accurate time.

Hope You like them too.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I always enjoy your posts. Thanks for sharing them. They look well cool. :yes: Its the backs that do it for me. Cheers. :thumbup: Did I mention the red pips on the second hands. WOW. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> I always enjoy your posts. Thanks for sharing them. They look well cool. :yes: Its the backs that do it for me. Cheers. :thumbup:


Weird to agree with Scott but x2 :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > I always enjoy your posts. Thanks for sharing them. They look well cool. :yes: Its the backs that do it for me. Cheers. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


>


How F-ed up were the 80s??!!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Those are tremendous.


----------

